# Additional forums for Dimensions?



## Webmaster (Jun 24, 2011)

At some point, Dimensions just had one forum, then a couple. Now we have many more, and some actually have little to do with Dimensions' main mission. That's probably because we have become a community that people initially find for one reason, then hang out for many others. For example, the Lounge has by far the most posts (over half a million), though it's not size-related.

Are there other forums or sub-forums that we should consider adding? Things of interest that a good number people might have in common or want to discuss?


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 24, 2011)

It seems like the Lounge is kind of a catch-all for anything that doesn't automatically fit into one of the other categories. So if we made new sub-forums, it seems like it would make the lounge a little more organized or easy to find things?

I wouldn't mind if there was a separate sub-forum for game threads. But that's since I don't really participate in those at all, so then I could just avoid that forum, and more easily find the threads in the lounge that are more interesting to me.


----------



## Pitch (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd vote for a "Complaints" or "Advice" forum. Not against the site but complaints in general. Lighthearted ones, serious ones, etc, etc. A few forums I have been to have them and sometimes they are actually kind of fun. It's a good place to square away all the moaning if necessary.


----------



## russianrobot (Jun 25, 2011)

i think a Movies & Music forum would be cool

maybe a pajama jeans forum?....nah


----------



## Shosh (Jun 25, 2011)

Pregnancy and parenting for supersized women.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 25, 2011)

Webmaster,

Could you share any statistical analysis on what the naturally occurring groups in each "Mega" Forum in question have been over the past few years?

Say, starting with the Lounge?


----------



## Seda (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm with Shosh, parenting and pregnancy please


----------



## SillyLady (Jun 25, 2011)

I think this forum would be very interesting to read!!



Shosh said:


> Pregnancy and parenting for supersized women.


----------



## mel (Jun 25, 2011)

things that pop into my mind are;

*Plus size travel 
Just for Fun- (Games)
Music and Movies
Parenting
Advice
In the News
Rants
Raves
Introductions*


----------



## miafantastic (Jun 25, 2011)

What a great idea. Thanks for tossing it around.



russianrobot said:


> i think a Movies & Music forum would be cool
> maybe a pajama jeans forum?....nah



YES to an A&E-related forum, if separate ones for music&#9829;, film & TV, visual and performing arts, etc. would be too niche-y.



Shosh said:


> Pregnancy and parenting for supersized women.



Love that idea. I have zero kids and am far from preggers, but I can appreciate how very valuable a forum like that would be to lots of people.

Well ... maybe after a music forum. 



mel said:


> things that pop into my mind are;
> 
> *Plus size travel
> Just for Fun- (Games)
> ...


Enthusiastically second a travel forum. 

Also, a forum addressing stuff specific to big folks of various colors would be useful and, at the very least, eeenteresting to all.


----------



## BlueBurning (Jun 25, 2011)

This might fall into the current main board or the suggested advice board but I would toss out having a board dedicated to activism/ a board dedicated to helping individuals deal with discrimination in society that they face and that others face.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 25, 2011)

The more forums, the more camps. The more camps, the more division. The more division, the more fighting and "us vs. them" issues. 


A sub-forum on health for parenting/pregnancy makes some sense to me, as it's a size issue and health/wellness related - and so I think subforums are an answer for things like "games", subforum of the lounge. Activism, subforum of the main board, etc. 


Other main, large split offs are where issues seem to arise. I just can't stand to see more of it.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 25, 2011)

I like the idea of a sub-forum for new members to learn how to navigate. They often come here and open new threads which are barely viewed and leave thinking no one is interested when there are popular Introduction threads which, if more prominent to a newbie would be of more use.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 25, 2011)

AnnMarie said:


> The more forums, the more camps. The more camps, the more division. The more division, the more fighting and "us vs. them" issues.
> 
> 
> A sub-forum on health for parenting/pregnancy makes some sense to me, as it's a size issue and health/wellness related - and so I think subforums are an answer for things like "games", subforum of the lounge. Activism, subforum of the main board, etc.
> ...



I agree with AnnMarie. The sub-forums mentioned here make sense.



CastingPearls said:


> I like the idea of a sub-forum for new members to learn how to navigate. They often come here and open new threads which are barely viewed and leave thinking no one is interested when there are popular Introduction threads which, if more prominent to a newbie would be of more use.



This one too.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 25, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I like the idea of a sub-forum for new members to learn how to navigate. They often come here and open new threads which are barely viewed and leave thinking no one is interested when there are popular Introduction threads which, if more prominent to a newbie would be of more use.



*T*his would be helpful ... otherwise it's sink or swim


----------



## one2one (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm on board with the Movies & Music, Activism & Discrimination, Travel and New Member ideas. Especially the Activism & Discrimination one! Thanks for asking.


----------



## agouderia (Jun 26, 2011)

AnnMarie said:


> The more forums, the more camps. The more camps, the more division. The more division, the more fighting and "us vs. them" issues.
> 
> A sub-forum on health for parenting/pregnancy makes some sense to me, as it's a size issue and health/wellness related - and so I think subforums are an answer for things like "games", subforum of the lounge. Activism, subforum of the main board, etc.





CastingPearls said:


> I like the idea of a sub-forum for new members to learn how to navigate. They often come here and open new threads which are barely viewed and leave thinking no one is interested when there are popular Introduction threads which, if more prominent to a newbie would be of more use.





ThatFatGirl said:


> I agree with AnnMarie. The sub-forums mentioned here make sense.
> 
> This one too.



I can only support the above said.

Instead of more new forums - they are diverse enough as they are - creating subforums that collect special interest topics is the better solution. Otherwise it will not only get divise but also confusing and more difficult to get an easy overview.

Simply from an empirical perspective - looking at the number of threads and posts per forum - it is mainly The Lounge which looks like it could use a bit more detailed structure.


----------



## LalaCity (Jun 26, 2011)

Tech forum.

To encompass questions/conversations about technology, gaming, etc.


----------



## olwen (Jun 26, 2011)

AnnMarie said:


> The more forums, the more camps. The more camps, the more division. The more division, the more fighting and "us vs. them" issues.
> 
> 
> A sub-forum on health for parenting/pregnancy makes some sense to me, as it's a size issue and health/wellness related - and so I think subforums are an answer for things like "games", subforum of the lounge. Activism, subforum of the main board, etc.
> ...



I'm with AM, no more new forums please, but sub-forums for the health board, the lounge and maybe put activism opportunities in the events section by region.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 26, 2011)

mel said:


> things that pop into my mind are;
> 
> *Plus size travel
> Just for Fun- (Games)
> ...




all of these are a great idea and would declutter and make stuff easier to find over all


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Jun 26, 2011)

I would totally love a travel forum!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 26, 2011)

AnnMarie said:


> The more forums, the more camps. The more camps, the more division. The more division, the more fighting and "us vs. them" issues.
> 
> 
> A sub-forum on health for parenting/pregnancy makes some sense to me, as it's a size issue and health/wellness related - and so I think subforums are an answer for things like "games", subforum of the lounge. Activism, subforum of the main board, etc.
> ...



I agree with this.


----------



## Donna (Jun 26, 2011)

Since Sub-forums seem to be the concensus, what about a lay out like this:

*Main Board* 
Newbies-Intros and Questions 
 Size Acceptance Related Items
 Activism
 Health 
 WLS Controversy
 Travel
 Events divided by region

*Special Interests* 
FA/FFA 
 BBW 
 BHM/FFA 
 GLBTQ
 Weight Board/Weight Gain forum
 Fat Sexuality
 Foodee
 Clothing/Fashion
 Parenting/Pregnancy
*Off Topic/Socializing* 
Games/Gaming
 Arts /Entertainment
 Chat Related Topics
 Techies
 Hyde Park
 The Marketplace
*Paysite Board*

*Library*

The bolded are main forums, and the lists are sub forums. That takes things down to five main forums. I didn't list the Library's current sub-forums since it looks like that set-up seems to be working quite well for those that use the library.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 26, 2011)

My only concern with everything we have now being tucked in to 5 big ones is that I think things will never be found by those who stumble around, and we'd (from an admin standpoint, and users) have even more newbies just sort of dropping whatever they want anywhere they want, because unless they go into every main and look at all subs, they don't even know we have a weight board, or something along those lines. 

I like the idea, but functionality and ultimate user experience would concern me. 

Hell, I think we'd even have a million threads from regulars asking where the hell this and that forum went. People are so inherently lazy.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 26, 2011)

Other than possibly a sub forum for new posters and a sticky showing how everything works (explaining the rep system, how to post pictures, how to send PM's, how to multiquote/ add pictures and links to posts) I think things are fine the way they are.


----------



## BoomSnap (Jun 26, 2011)

I propose a "Creepy FA" subreddit. I am sick of browsing these forums in fear/pity dammit.


----------



## LalaCity (Jun 26, 2011)

BoomSnap said:


> I propose a "Creepy FA" subreddit.



Hmm...how would that work?


----------



## BoomSnap (Jun 27, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> Hmm...how would that work?



We put a bunch of dummy threads with titles such as "Doing it right - 3 minutes from first contact, I sent her a pic of my doodle" and "What is it with women having standards". When we get a sizable amount, tactical nuke.

___
(_ _)
..| |
..| |
whoosh


----------



## Zoom (Jun 27, 2011)

I would second a gaming forum, but I have different tastes in games than most people (turn-based 2D games like Angband, Nethack, etc. and other old school stuff) and code my own games, so it wouldn't be of much use to me. But by all means, if enough gamers who like modern 3D stuff want to discuss them with other SA proponents, far be it for me to protest it!


----------



## Dromond (Jun 27, 2011)

A pregnancy/parenting forum sounds like a good idea, as does a suggestion box type of forum, to talk about issues with the site itself. A forum game subforum would do a lot to declutter the lounge and make it more useful for general non size related stuff. The other suggestions so far seem way too narrow in focus to support their own forum.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 27, 2011)

BoomSnap said:


> We put a bunch of dummy threads with titles such as "Doing it right - 3 minutes from first contact, I sent her a pic of my doodle" and "What is it with women having standards". When we get a sizable amount, tactical nuke.
> 
> ___
> (_ _)
> ...


Dust off and banammer the site from orbit.
It's the only way to be sure.

-Rusty


----------



## Jes (Jun 27, 2011)

No one has expressed a Feeder/Feedee board? The topic has a sexual/weight gain overlap with existing boards, but could be a protected forum with all the bells and whistles that feeding requires. 

It's contentious and so perhaps it needs its own space, like the WLS board. People wanting fat sex content could avoid feederism if it's not their thing and people wanting the fatty-strapped-to-the-bed thing could get some 1-stop shopping going. 

Multiple funnels, no waiting!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey Conrad...........
I have been thinking about this since you posted the thread. Maybe this is just me being self-serving, but...............what about a Over 50 thread or something like that. The present forums are great... however, the concerns and lifestyles of most of us us older FA/BBW/SSBBWs are a bit different and sometimes very specific. In fact, with the growing fat population, there are more and more of us! ;-)

What do ya think? Big fat hugs, Kara:kiss2:


----------



## imfree (Jul 4, 2011)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Hey Conrad...........
> I have been thinking about this since you posted the thread. Maybe this is just me being self-serving, but...............what about a Over 50 thread or something like that. The present forums are great... however, the concerns and lifestyles of most of us us older FA/BBW/SSBBWs are a bit different and sometimes very specific. In fact, with the growing fat population, there are more and more of us! ;-)
> 
> What do ya think? Big fat hugs, Kara:kiss2:



This over 50 (56) year old ChiaHead couldn't agree more!


----------



## penguin (Jul 4, 2011)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Hey Conrad...........
> I have been thinking about this since you posted the thread. Maybe this is just me being self-serving, but...............what about a Over 50 thread or something like that. The present forums are great... however, the concerns and lifestyles of most of us us older FA/BBW/SSBBWs are a bit different and sometimes very specific. In fact, with the growing fat population, there are more and more of us! ;-)
> 
> What do ya think? Big fat hugs, Kara:kiss2:



There's the thread for 40 and 50 somethings you might want to check out (and threads for the young 'uns and 30 somethings too, if they've missed them).


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Penguin.............I did miss that one. No one has posted since March and it was way, WAY down on the list.

Maybe it would be easier to find if listed as a forum? Conrad? Maybe a "Seniors" forum <shudder>, you know what I mean.:doh:
LOL, Kara


----------



## imfree (Jul 5, 2011)

imfree said:


> This over 50 (56) year old ChiaHead couldn't agree more!



Oh my!!!, I just looked over to the left of this post and uuhm, ah, err, well...

My star has risen and it's shinin'!!! This isn't just a senior moment, is it??? Time for an old song!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 5, 2011)

um er what about a Fetish section? where people can discuss there various fetishes? >.>


----------



## KuroBara (Jul 5, 2011)

Shosh said:


> Pregnancy and parenting for supersized women.




This is a great idea! I also second the newbie sub-forum. Is there a rule or policy against a dating forum or subforums? I'm not seeing anything sleazy, just a place where sinlges could post an ad and interested people could PM them. I see a number of singles threads, and think it would be neat if there was a forum or sub-forum for them.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 5, 2011)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Hey Conrad...........
> I have been thinking about this since you posted the thread. Maybe this is just me being self-serving, but...............what about a Over 50 thread or something like that. The present forums are great... however, the concerns and lifestyles of most of us us older FA/BBW/SSBBWs are a bit different and sometimes very specific. In fact, with the growing fat population, there are more and more of us! ;-)
> 
> What do ya think? Big fat hugs, Kara:kiss2:



This is a great idea kara.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 6, 2011)

KuroBara said:


> This is a great idea! I also second the newbie sub-forum. Is there a rule or policy against a dating forum or subforums? I'm not seeing anything sleazy, just a place where sinlges could post an ad and interested people could PM them. I see a number of singles threads, and think it would be neat if there was a forum or sub-forum for them.




that is a great idea.:bow:


----------



## Webmaster (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you for all your suggestions. Much appreciated! Expect to see some of it implemented.


----------



## DJ_S (Jul 9, 2011)

Just a thought.. How about capping/restricting peoples initial viewing rites, so that they can only access certain parts of the forum, until they have spent time/posted in particular threads?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 9, 2011)

DJ_S said:


> Just a thought.. How about capping/restricting peoples initial viewing rites, so that they can only access certain parts of the forum, until they have spent time/posted in particular threads?




We've discussed this but haven't found a good way to avoid them just spamming the hell out of everything to get over the hump.


----------



## Bananaspills (Jul 9, 2011)

Something I'd personally really like to see is an area (even just a stickied thread!) dedicated to us UK fatties, especially as far as resources go... It's been often mentioned here how the UK is much less fat friendly than the US and a loooot of the resources (clothing shops, just knowing where to get sturdy furniture, tips and tricks etc) are not available to us. 

Pretty please?:bow:


----------



## DJ_S (Jul 10, 2011)

AnnMarie said:


> We've discussed this but haven't found a good way to avoid them just spamming the hell out of everything to get over the hump.




All post's could be reviewed before they go live*, create a script; blocking certain characters etc, add to the list/script as time passes.. 

* Or you could enlist new mods for these section's or particular form/thread, where different peoples expertise /views would best suit. 

This in turn creating more loyalty/appreciation across the board. As people get involved and share the responsibility and management.


S.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 10, 2011)

mel said:


> things that pop into my mind are...Plus size travel...





miafantastic said:


> ...Enthusiastically second a travel forum...





Sydney Vicious said:


> I would totally love a travel forum!!




I am all for a travel forum. People can post when they've taken a trip and the accessibility challenges they faced, and how they overcame them. It would open up a whole new realm of travel possibilities, especially for supersize folks who are hesitant to travel due to fear of the unknown.

And maybe there are some great destinations that are completely size friendly. I know I'd love to know about them.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jul 10, 2011)

SoVerySoft said:


> And maybe there are some great destinations that are completely size friendly. I know I'd love to know about them.



I second this. I'd love to travel more to new places, but I am hesitant unless I can get some feedback from folks who have already tested the waters.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 10, 2011)

DJ_S said:


> All post's could be reviewed before they go live*, create a script; blocking certain characters etc, add to the list/script as time passes..
> 
> * Or you could enlist new mods for these section's or particular form/thread, where different peoples expertise /views would best suit.
> 
> ...



We have a lot of those issues already in place for new posters/postings, but they require review, which means bodies of mods, which are already spread thin. Yes, new mods is the answer, but there's not always a large group of willing and able candidates, and there's HIGH burnout in the position - so yeah, you're right in the answers, but they're much easier said than done. 

We're trying.


----------



## Tad (Jul 11, 2011)

Just one thought.....already I very seldom go to specific boards--I just go to the "new posts" link and go through there. There are just too many boards to keep track of as it is!


----------



## agouderia (Jul 12, 2011)

Tad said:


> Just one thought.....already I very seldom go to specific boards--I just go to the "new posts" link and go through there. There are just too many boards to keep track of as it is!



What a brilliant idea!

It again says a lot about my Neanderthal approach to the internet world that I never discovered this option! :doh:


----------



## Tad (Jul 12, 2011)

agouderia said:


> What a brilliant idea!
> 
> It again says a lot about my Neanderthal approach to the internet world that I never discovered this option! :doh:



I only figured it out after about three or four years of the new format, and I'm a pretty heavy user of the site, so you are far from alone in not looking for that option.


----------

